# East Of Portofino MADNESS



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Got out at daylight started with a nice pomp then some blues. Caught a nice Sting Ray then back to the action more blues and pomps then madness struck fishing partner (chefpomp) left to go get some more adult beverages.(around 12:30) ALL 3 RODS WENT CRAZY got to the closest one got it up another blue, ran to the other caught my first ever black drum, and on the last rod mr. 24in redfish then from then till 2:30 one more pomp and another ray oh i also hooked into something big pulled hard then turned towrds me then took of in a hurry ripped some drag then tossed the hook but all in all a amazing day. Going again friday


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

nice!:clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

That does sound amazing! Good job!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

oh yeah will have pics up tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

what were you using for bait on the big one you lost? Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

darnit shane was hopin to hook up with ya to hook up on some pomps lol kinda stuck whether to go turkey or pomp in the mornin now im so confused guess ill just get up and toss a quarter if u c small blue chevy blazer u know heads won ill be the bald guy with 1 13 ft rod good luck next time


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

congrats man!



i should have said screw my paper. i need to get this thing done so i dont have to worry about it anymore. looking forward to friday. might have to cut it a bit shorter tho. ill let you know more of they details later.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

ShaneLane it was fun! Must do it again soon! My pic below. I sent you the others.

Chefpomp


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

What are you using for bait? How far past Portofino were you?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like it was a blast


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

We hit several spots east of portofino. We also used several kinds of bait and rigs. Every day is diffrent try a little of everything and go with what works for that day.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

we started with fleas but they wouldnt touch them so went to shrimp and stayed going back and forth all day i think it was mainly the captain in us kinda made us wade up to our neck to get past the bar on the big thing i lost i was using shrimp oh also if any of ya ever see a white dodge with a bunch of red underneath it thats me come stop and hang awhile i usually have only one 12ft rod and a light duty bait rod i use just for fun


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

WE ARE NOT ALCOHOLICS JUST HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds good  .. my bro & are going camping out at mcree so we'll be givin a report next week .. hopefully we will have some luck


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds fun.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds awesome... who's got a good recipe for blues? I've never tried eating em.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah i need one also i got them soaking in ice water man the meat actually looks pretty good


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Called one of my relatives in NC last night. Smoked bluefish is big there.

Basicly prepare as followes.

1) Filet and scale leave skin on.

2) Brine for at least four hours. Helps keep moist when smokeing.

Brine 1qt water, 1/4 cup sugar, 1/4 cup salt and spices of your choice.

To smoke make shure filets are dry, it helps the smoke stick.

Leave over night in fridge on paper towels skin down and uncovered.

Smoke skin down at 200 for first hour then at 150 for 2 hours untill chestnut brown.

Im going to try my own version tonight Ill let you know what I do.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i have to say im gonna blacken it tonight i will also let ya know how it goes


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluefish are good cooked several different ways as long as their fresh. They will not freeze. Don't keep in fridge more than a couple of days.They do well grilled but you will probably have to put aluminum foil under them to keep from falling through. Marinate them in italian dressing for anhour. Another way is to lightly pan fry or saute' them in a mixture of olive oil& butter with lemon and capers - a little white wine in the pan goes well too. Good Luck


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

well i will try the blues tomorrow the redfish just looked to good OHHHHHH YEAHHHH blackened redfish


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Blackened redfish sure sounds good too! Nice catch there Shane. Let us know how that bluefish turns out. Looks like a heck of a nice day.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

im gonna have it for lunch so not to long i will find out


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Smoked the blue last night it was real good. Kind of like bacon of the sea:bowdown

Took pics of how i did it and wrote down the recipe. But left them at home Ill post them later.

Smoked some asparagus in garlic butter as well. And made a cilantro lime sauce.

Have to say it was real good.

But it was very important to leave the skin on to keep it from falling apart.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *ShaneLane (4/20/2009)*Got out at daylight started with a nice pomp then some blues. Caught a nice Sting Ray then back to the action more blues and pomps then madness struck fishing partner (chefpomp) left to go get some more adult beverages.(around 12:30) ALL 3 RODS WENT CRAZY got to the closest one got it up another blue, ran to the other caught my first ever black drum, and on the last rod mr. 24in redfish then from then till 2:30 one more pomp and another ray oh i also hooked into something big pulled hard then turned towrds me then took of in a hurry ripped some drag then tossed the hook but all in all a amazing day. Going again friday


I was in the same area, first time. I was there from about 730-1130 and didnt catch the first thing. Guess I went home too early.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

man we were not to far from the national seashores sign and set up next to a huge wash.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice report. Old man in Panama City years ago told me they call Bluefish (cuttroats). It was because you needed to bleed them as soon as you caught them. Either cut there throats and let them bleed out or cut the tail. Taste is alot better if you bleed them. Again nice report. Rick


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

rick thanks for the info i may try it next time


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

This is what I did with the blue. Turnd out Great.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

that looks gross.............im just kidding lol looks good im coming for some blues soon lol


----------

